# B1/B2 Visa or student visa



## Dina1610 (Nov 1, 2010)

Hello,

I have some questions regarding for which visa I should rather apply and Im hoping someone can point me in the right direction.

I just got an offer for an internship at an American non-profit organization. The HR manager points out to me that it is considered a volunteer position, because I will not get paid (also no renumeration for housing etc). this "volunteer position" is part of my studies in the netherlands, meaning I will receive credits from my dutch university. the organization says I should apply for a B1/B2 visa, but I read that if you receive credit for your academic pursuit, you need a student visa. but for a student visa I would need to be enrolled in an american school, right?

Dina


----------

